# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Earliest Memory of Corrie?

## Chris_2k11

What's your earliest memory of Corrie?? I think the furthest moment I can remember back to was when Bet Lynch with the mad hairdo, left her bunch of keys on the bar of an empty Rovers and left the street (I think without telling anyone if I remember rightly cos she was upset about something?)  :Searchme:   I'm not sure what year that was, but that's about my earliest memory of the show! Anything before that's really faint! I know that may not seem very long ago considering it's been on 40 odd years but i'm only 17 remember!! lol

----------


## hazey

Well I am older than most on here here. I can remember corrie in black and white :Rotfl:  also I remember the first episode, with florrie lindley serving,Ena Sharples in the corner shop.

----------


## sexc-shannie

I've watched it for years I'm 16 now. But the first memory I can remember is when Alison went under the lorry or was it a car?

----------


## LostVoodoo

it was a lorry, and quite scary!

my first memory is gail and martin's wedding! can't remember what year that was, anyone know? i'm 22 and i think i may have been watching corrie for a scarily long amount of time...

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> What's your earliest memory of Corrie?? I think the furthest moment I can remember back to was when Bet Lynch with the mad hairdo, left her bunch of keys on the bar of an empty Rovers and left the street (I think without telling anyone if I remember rightly cos she was upset about something?)   I'm not sure what year that was, but that's about my earliest memory of the show!


I can tell you Chris that you were 6 and a half at the time.  You are referring to Bet Lynch leaving Corrie after 25 years, when the brewery wanted to sell the Rovers.  She didn't have the money for it and all the people she thought she could trust in the Street, failed to come up with the cash.  Therefore a devastated Bet trundled off to Spain, with the tail between her legs.

----------


## Kim

My first memory is when Sarah Lou found out she was pregnant with Bethany.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> my first memory is gail and martin's wedding! can't remember what year that was, anyone know? i'm 22 and i think i may have been watching corrie for a scarily long amount of time...


You would have been about 7 or 8 at the time.  They married in late 1991.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> My first memory is when Sarah Lou found out she was pregnant with Bethany.


Beginning of 2000 for you then.  :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Well I am older than most on here here. I can remember corrie in black and white also I remember the first episode, with florrie lindley serving,Ena Sharples in the corner shop.


Blimey you're well older than me, and I thought I was ancient.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

My first memories were back in 1981/2.  It was a joy to watch the soap back then.  I remember great characters like Eddie Yeats, Albert Tatlock, Elsie Tanner, Annie Walker, Iva/Ivy/Vera in the factory, Len Fairclough, and not forgetting the fantastic Stan and Hilda.  Hilda must be the greatest soap character, ever.  :Smile: 

My first memory was a scene between Ken and 'Uncle Albert' in Ken's house.  I think they were talking about matchboxes IIRC.   :Confused:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

My earliest memory was the Battersbys arriving on the Street.  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> My earliest memory was the Battersbys arriving on the Street.


1997! 80% certain!                           :Big Grin:

----------


## LostVoodoo

> You would have been about 7 or 8 at the time.  They married in late 1991.


crikey, what was i doing watching corrie at that age?!  :Lol:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

You had good taste from such an early age.  :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> 1997! 80% certain!


You are correct.  It was in the summer of that year I think.  In fact I hated the Battersby's when they first joined.  While I've never taken to Les, I've always liked Janice and I think Leanne has been brilliant since she rejoined two years ago.  I wish Toyah would reappear soon though.

----------


## Pixie

> My first memory is when Sarah Lou found out she was pregnant with Bethany.


Same, but I don't think I was watching it that much at that point
I haven't been watching it for that long, must ave been about 12/13 when Sarah Lou was pregnant

----------


## Siobhan

my earliest memories.. I remeber Gail and that girl she lived with (not sure if it was her sister) and I remember her getting married to Brian.. I remember Tracy been found as a baby, the Mike balwin affair and Elsie Tanner!! It was probably around the late 70's early 80's I started watching. I also remember watching Rita first husband, Len, dying!! And some Ena Sharples and of course who can forget Anne Walker!!!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Of course, Len was only killed off because he constantly slagged off Corrie and its actors while he was in the soap.  His death was done off-screen as a result.

If you remember Ena Siobhan, you would have been watching in the late 70s.

----------


## Siobhan

> Of course, Len was only killed off because he constantly slagged off Corrie and its actors while he was in the soap. His death was done off-screen as a result.
> 
> If you remember Ena Siobhan, you would have been watching in the late 70s.


well I was born early 70's so I assumed i would remember from the late 70's. My mum and dad use to watch it all the time so I kinda grew up with it. It is the only soap my dad will watch

----------


## dddMac1

i can remember when the battersbuys moved into the street

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I can also faintly remember when Toyah was raped too, i have such a good memory  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sexc-shannie

yup I remember when Shara got pregnant

----------


## Tamzi

I remember the Battersby's moving into the street. I must have been about 6-7 when I started watching corrie!
xxx

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Here's a memory for us slightly older ones, from the early 80s: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIR92...ation%20street

----------


## Bryan

My first memory was when Ivy Tisley (or monkeyface as my dad used to call her) was a ghost at the top of Don Brenon's staircase.  :Confused:  

Also when Don Brenon went mad and drove Alma into the canal!  :EEK!:  

god this is going years back... for some reason i remember a lot more of Corrie than the other soaps...

----------


## Babe14

Now where do I start? Mini Cauldwell, Ena Sharples, Ray langton/Jerry Booth/Len Fairclough etc

Faint memories are:

When Len was killed in  crash on the motorway and Rita found out that he had been having an affair.

Suzie Birchall/Gail and Elsie Tanner. 

Billy Walker/ Deirdre Affair.

Lorry crashing into the side of the Rovers and Deirdre thinking that Tracey had been killed as she had left her outside.

The factory hold up  where Earnest was killed.

Brian/Gail/Ivy/Bert

Then we have dear Stan and Hilda Ogden complete with Muriel!! I can just hear Hilda now "Staanley!" Eddie booth the bin man who became their lodger

I remember the night that Brian Tilsey was stabbed outside a night club.  I think at the time him and Gail had problems and she had just had an affair with an Australian and found herself pregnant (Sarah Lou).

Jack and Bet Lynch if I remember correctly they slept together..

Oh..Where have those days gone :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> When Len was killed in  crash on the motorway and Rita found out that he had been having an affair.


That was a great episode after Len had died (the actor was sacked after being in it from the beginning for slagging off the show and cast), with Rita coming to terms with her loss, probably Barbara Knox's finest hour next to the Alan Bradley stuff.  




> Then we have dear Stan and Hilda Ogden complete with Muriel!! I can just hear Hilda now "Staanley!" *Eddie booth the bin man who became their lodger*


You're thinking of Eddie Yeats, a classic character.




> I remember the night that Brian Tilsey was stabbed outside a night club.


He was a crap actor and a nasty man in real life too. 




> Jack and Bet Lynch if I remember correctly they slept together..


They did, back in 1982.  Vera had an affair with Fred Gee around the same time too.

----------


## Babe14

> You're thinking of Eddie Yeats, a classic character.


Of course it was! :Smile:  Thanks Richie :Smile:  




> Vera had an affair with Fred Gee around the same time too.


Really? I'd forgotten all about that!

----------


## Babe14

> probably Barbara Knox's finest hour next to the Alan Bradley stuff.


That was a very tense and emotional storyline and a very deserving ending for Alan Bradley (being run down by a tram) Kept me on the edge of my seat all the way through. Also this was when Jenny Bradley came into the street another good character.

----------


## Babe14

Remember Annie Walker - Landlady from hell, but brilliant.  I particularly loved the relationship which eventually formed between her and Bet.

We had Alf and Renee Roberts who ran the corner shop where Deirdre also worked.  Sadly Renee was killed in the "Rovers crash"

One of my best memories has to be the Ken/Mike/Deirdre Feud/Affair. Mike and Ken absolutely hated one another.

I remember when Stan Ogden died and Hilda at her table in the lounge looking at Stan's glasses on the table and eventually folding them up and putting them away.

----------


## diamond1

I remember some guy with blue glasses who was with veria on a ferry they were all regular characters I swear i can remember someone with blue hair in corrie as well :Ponder:  I nevr watched it before 2000 so these memories are very blurry

I can also remember steven mcdonald going out with ....i dont know the ladys name (but the actor angela griffiths? who was in waterloo road) and they was in a airport car park coming back from disneyworld because she was wearing a hat with goofy on  

im one of the few who never watched corrie growing up these 'memories' where when i flicked through the channels

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I can also remember steven mcdonald going out with ....i dont know the ladys name (but the actor angela griffiths? who was in waterloo road)


Fiona Middleton. The hairdresser.  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Just found this on DS.. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gxBo2nSbWg[/ame]

Judging by that scene, it actually looks more exciting then than it is right now.  :EEK!:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Well I think if you saw the whole episode, or any other episode of Corrie in the 60s, 70s and even the 80s, you might not like it.  There are few characters (though that's a good thing in my book), next to no youngsters, and mostly middle-aged to old characters like Ena in that clip.  The scenes were longer as well.  I remember for many years, the scenes would sometimes last for 7-8 minutes at a time (so you only had 4-5 scenes in the entire episode).  Nowadays people's attention spans are apparently shorter so most scenes only go on for 2 mins max.  The storylines are also more dramatic since the late 90s in Corrie as well.  That link Chris shows Ena moaning about shop prices.  Those sort of things would often be all that would happen in an everyday episode of Corrie most of the time until the early 90s.  

I do miss that era of Corrie though.  :Sad:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> That was a very tense and emotional storyline and a very deserving ending for Alan Bradley (being run down by a tram) Kept me on the edge of my seat all the way through. Also this was when Jenny Bradley came into the street another good character.


It was not only a great storyline, but a much needed one as well.  Corrie had got a bit flat in the immediate years prior to that.  First of all, lots of the cast from the early days left (Ena, Elsie, Annie, Stan, Uncle Albert, Eddie, Fred Gee etc), then EE came on the scene, then Saint Hilda left and the show was looking a bit tired.  The Alan Bradley storyline though was brilliant and just the thing the show needed to move it into the 90s.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Remember Annie Walker - Landlady from hell, but brilliant.  I particularly loved the relationship which eventually formed between her and Bet.


  Annie Walker was the best Rovers manager there ever was, and ever will be. Wonderful.  I didn't enjoy Bet as landlady though, especially towards the end of her original stint in Corrie, when she went into an OTT drama queen.  I did enjoy Alec Gilroy though.  




> We had Alf and Renee Roberts who ran the corner shop where Deirdre also worked.  Sadly Renee was killed in the "Rovers crash"


Good old Alf.  Renee was killed off because she was unpopular with the viewers.  She wasn't killed in the "Rovers crash" though, that was a couple of years before Renee was killed.   Renee was killed in a car crash whilst learning to drive.




> One of my best memories has to be the Ken/Mike/Deirdre Feud/Affair. Mike and Ken absolutely hated one another.


A memorable and wonderful storyline.  I enjoyed their spats in the 80s and the 90s, where they tried to out-punch one another!




> I remember when Stan Ogden died and Hilda at her table in the lounge looking at Stan's glasses on the table and eventually folding them up and putting them away.


That was so sad, still brings a tear to my eye.

----------


## Babe14

> Good old Alf. Renee was killed off because she was unpopular with the viewers. She wasn't killed in the "Rovers crash" though, that was a couple of years before Renee was killed. Renee was killed in a car crash whilst learning to drive.


Thanks again Richie (Memory isn't what it used to be :Lol:  and I did say someof them were faint!! ) Just how do you manage to remember so well?




> A memorable and wonderful storyline. I enjoyed their spats in the 80s and the 90s, where they tried to out-punch one another!


 That was so funny and most of it as I remember was in the Rovers.  That's what I liked about the recent Mike storyline, he died in his "old" enemy's arms (so to speak) and I just loved the way he told Ken that he loved Deirdre and she was going to leave him, with that famous smile of his on his face and then we all know what happened next :Crying:

----------


## Babe14

> Uncle Albert,


What a character he was, so grumpy but you just loved him all the same, I canjust see him now sat in his chair with his paper or in the snug with Ena and Minnie having a good old moan..ahhh those were the days

Another sad storyline when Uncle Albert died..

----------


## Babe14

> Fiona Middleton. The hairdresser.


Who later had an affair with Jim MacDonald only to go off with someone else (hope I have that right) If I remember correctly Jim became a bit obssessed and went balistic when she ended their "affair" It was a cracker of a storyline.

----------


## diamond1

haha i know jim mcdonald lol oh dear she had an affair with him...isnt he steves dad?ha lol I saw a while back when liz went into prison to break up with him...wasnt he in a wheel chair once aswell 

(scottishaccent) "see you jimmy" lmao

----------


## Babe14

Yes Jim did end up in a wheelchair and this lead to the break up of him and Liz as she ran off with his Phsyo.

If I remember correctly he was working on a building site (with Steve???) and the scaffolding he was up was dodgy. A good storyline and I believe that Steve was responsible for Jim's accident. Later on he made a full recovery.

----------


## Babe14

_I've been doing a bit of memory "Jogging" via the net today I came across some old episode summaries, thought I would post a couple here:_

*Tuesday (2175, Wednesday 3 February 1982)
*_There are more shocking revelations about Fred's behaviour at the Brewery 'do'. Betty decides to loan Alec the cash to collect his mobile home. There's punishment afoot when Stan fails to buy Hilda a birthday present._
Betty tells Alf and Deirdre in the corner shop that Alec Hobson is staying with her. They warn her to be wary, Alec may be taking advantage of her kindness. Alec is doing a repair job for Gail. He tries to flirt with Gail but she gives him the brush-off. When Alec asks if she has heard from Brian yet, she admits that she hasn't.
Later, Betty offers to loan Alec the Â£40 he needs to pay the garage and get his van back. After seeming to hesitate, he takes the money. It's Hilda's birthday, but nobody remembers apart from Annie Walker, who gives her a card. Hilda gives Stan Â£3 to go out and buy her a present - she doesn't want anyone knowing he had forgotten her birthday.
Car salesman Mr Dixon arrives at the Rovers to take Fred for a test drive in a new Rover. Fred is embarassed, as he had made the appointment when he was drunk at the Newton & Ridley function, claiming to be the Rovers Return landlord. Fred hopes he won't be missed, but just as he leaves, Annie arrives home and sees him drive off. When he returns, he thinks he is going to be in serious trouble with Annie, but she is amused rather than annoyed at his pretence. She insists Fred ring the salesman and admit he is not a genuine buyer.
Gail gets the feeling that Ivy doesn't trust her - she is constantly dropping in uninvited. At the Rovers, Hilda proudly displays the box of chocolates Stan has bought with her money. Stan even offers to buy her a birthday drink - with the change left over from the chocolates! Alf is furious when his best suit is returned to him filthy, after Fred had worn it to the Newton & Ridley function. He insists Fred pay to have it dry cleaned. Annie then berates Fred for causing so much trouble with his drunken behaviour.
Alec feels it is time to move on, but Betty tells him he is welcome to stay on with her. Deirdre drops in to visit Gail. Over a drink, they chat about babies. Deirdre admits she would like to have another child, but doesn't think Ken is keen.

----------


## Babe14

*Wednesday (2176, Monday 8 February 1982)
*_Deirdre tells Ken she'd like another baby, but Ken refuses to discuss the matter. Meanwhile, Stan is paying the penanlty for forgetting Hilda's birthday._
It's Elsie's day off, and Bet drops in for a cuppa. Bet suggests the two of them have a girls' night out that evening, and Elsie agrees. Stan complains when Hilda serves him pilchards for dinner - she is trying to save money as he is bringing in so little. Emily visits Deirdre, and they talk about families. Deirdre admits she is feeling broody, but Ken seems non-committal about the idea of a new baby. Emily encourages her to talk openly to Ken about it.
Fred returns Alf's suit to him after having it dry cleaned. Fred is hoping Alf will pay for the cleaning. but Alf refuses. Elsie is getting ready for her night out with Bet when Wilf arrives unexpectedly. At first Wilf gets a cool reception, but manages to sweet-talk Elsie into cancelling her night out with Bet so that he can take her out for a meal.
Phyllis Lomax arrives at the Rovers looking for Fred. He had met her at the Newton & Ridley do, and told her to drop in anytime and see him. Fred had told her he was the Rovers landlord, and she presumes Bet and Betty are his staff. Elsie arrives with Wilf and asks Bet if she can cancel their arrangement. Bet is not thrilled, but agrees. Deirdre tells Ken she would like to have a baby. They start to discuss it but are interrupted by Albert. Stan is still hungry after his tea, and Hilda weakens and gives him some money for fish and chips.
Wilf takes Elsie to a restaurant, and they are soon back on good terms again. Back at the Rovers, Phyllis Lomax tells Bet that Fred had offered her a job as head waitress at his "restaurant".
Ken and Deirdre finally get to talk, and Ken doesn't appear keen on having a baby. He says they have enough children between them, but Deirdre wants a child that would belong to both of them. She is taken aback when Ken eventually states that he definitely doesn't want another child - now or in the future.

_Now there's a character I had forgotten about dear Phylis Pearce who Later established a very nice friendship with Des Barnes and was also his house keeper._

----------


## diamond1

> Yes Jim did end up in a wheelchair and this lead to the break up of him and Liz as she ran off with his Phsyo.
> 
> If I remember correctly he was working on a building site (with Steve???) and the scaffolding he was up was dodgy. A good storyline and I believe that Steve was responsible for Jim's accident. Later on he made a full recovery.


 was this before he beat up that jez? yeah thats it jez im sure it was...over drugs or something and steves asian friend drive his car into a river once aswell?

----------


## Abbie

well ive kinda got mine but its really awkward cos i cant think of the names who were in that scene, i only know their faces and now im so confused thinking about it.

----------


## Babe14

_Information on Jez Quigley/Steve Macdonald Feud_

Jez was Tony Horrocks's murderer. Steve McDonald testified against him in the Horrocks murder trial - but he only ended up as Jez's next target. 

Steve Macdonald borrowed money from criminal Jez Quigley and was badly beaten by Quigley's thugs as a result of not paying it back on time.

Jim found his son battered and bruised, and sent him to hospital. In revenge on Quigley, Jim attacked him - unfortunately, Jez punctured his own spleen and lung with a busted rib in hospital on 15 September 2000, meaning Jim had killed Jez. Jim escaped from prison in 2003, and attempted to escape to Ireland - fruitlessly, however.

----------


## diamond1

> _Information on Jez Quigley/Steve Macdonald Feud_
> 
> Jez was Tony Horrocks's murderer. Steve McDonald testified against him in the Horrocks murder trial - but he only ended up as Jez's next target. 
> 
> Steve Macdonald borrowed money from criminal Jez Quigley and was badly beaten by Quigley's thugs as a result of not paying it back on time.
> 
> Jim found his son battered and bruised, and sent him to hospital. In revenge on Quigley, Jim attacked him - unfortunately, Jez punctured his own spleen and lung with a busted rib in hospital on 15 September 2000, meaning Jim had killed Jez. Jim escaped from prison in 2003, and attempted to escape to Ireland - fruitlessly, however.


yes its all coming back to me now...kinda

----------


## FROGGY

> I remember when Stan Ogden died and Hilda at her table in the lounge looking at Stan's glasses on the table and eventually folding them up and putting them away.


I remember this scene too - one of the most moving ever on the telly!  My earliest memory is Maggie Clegg in the corner shop, cause I thought it was cool that she worked in a corner shop!  We are talking the sixties here, but I was only very little :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> I remember this scene too - one of the most moving ever on the telly! My earliest memory is Maggie Clegg in the corner shop, cause I thought it was cool that she worked in a corner shop! We are talking the sixties here, but I was only very little


I don't really have any memories from the 60's as I too was very little then. However I have watched a few of the earlier episodes when they were being re-run a few years back.

I remember Ena Sharples, Minnie Cauldwell but in the later episodes when Corrie had gone into colour. I suppose most of my memories would be form the mid-late seventies onwards, but very vague, mainly character memories rather than storylines.

----------


## Footie_Chick

It's quite hard to pick out a memory of it, I've just been to my nans and being looking through the special corrie book they brought out for the 40th aniversery (sp) and some of the pictures you remember but you can't remember what happened lol.

----------


## xXxJessxXx

I'm only 16 but i think i was prbably watching it right from birth (Obviously not taking it in or actually remembering it...) My mum used to sit down in front of the tv with me on the floor on my little play mat while she'd watch it so she could keep an eye on us so i really dont know what my earlist memory of it is. We've even got a home video at home where i could have only been about 5 weeks old and i'd lead on the floor on my mat and the tv is on and its corrie! (or could have been enders but think it was corrie...) Here's what i can remeber... no idea what eyars they are...

Curley and Raquel(Sp) and she moved away or something and then years later he went to see her and her little girl. but i remeber when they lived in the street years ago then he left and later returned with Emma i think.

I remember the old Sarah lou being a good little girl then when tina came she turned into a teen from hell basically!

I remeber the battersbys arriving

I remember when Denise Welch was in it and was with that Quiggly bloke not even sure of his name the one that didnt get along with Steve Mcdonald. 

er.... Steve, Andy and a girl cant remeber her name. 

Mavis rings abell and some on called Des... alma...remeber the whole fred being ashley's uncle. I remember Maxine. Sally having an affair with some man and kevin with that lady who got hit bay a lorry after their baby had died. 

all i remeber is bits and bobs, no idea what year i cant even remember the year i remember back to.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

im not sure of my earliest memory i think it was when rosie was born in the back of don brennans taxi

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...-maggie-clegg/

She played Maggie Clegg on the soap between 1968 and 1975.


RIP  Irene

----------

